# Afraid of getting a CCW permit



## bushido8000 (Oct 20, 2011)

So I live in MO and wanted to get a Concealed Carry Permit. The problem is that I learned that you must be fingerprinted in order to receive one. I have an incredibly HUGE fear that some punk with very similar fingerprints to mine could shoot someone and there would be a mix-up and I would ned up in jail. My dad used to be a cop in his younger years and said that it has happened before but it is rare. Are my fears valid??


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

no !


----------



## bushido8000 (Oct 20, 2011)

Why?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bushido8000 said:


> Why?


science


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

i say go for it the chances of that happening are extremely slim have to agree with teddebear here have fun and stay outta trouble (that should be your main concern while packing lol)


----------



## bushido8000 (Oct 20, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> science


 But with the billions of people on the planet it wouldn't be likely that a computer could make an error between 2 almost-identical ones???


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

extremely slim like loto winning slim


----------



## bushido8000 (Oct 20, 2011)

Well then thanks guys!!!


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

no problem buddy just be careful not to let someone light your fuse and get you in trouble lol


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No two finger prints are alike. Unless your a criminal I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Have you ever had a job that required a background check? Been in the military? Been a student in the last 5 or so years? Been put in some just-in-case-my-child-gets-kidnapped database? There is a decent chance that your prints are already on record somewhere. Although it is true that there HAVE been mistakes that lead to the situation you described, it is HIGHLY unlikely, and even less so with every passing day.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Sooner or later you're going to be printed for something. 
I wouldn't worry about your prints being duplicated someplace.

AFS


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bushido8000 said:


> But with the billions of people on the planet it wouldn't be likely that a computer could make an error between 2 almost-identical ones???


if it were likely then it would have happened already right, cause its likely! since no two fingerprints are the same, i am pretty sure that yours being on file would CLEAR you. close doesnt count!


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

As a trained evidence technician, I can tell you you do not need to worry about this. Even if a "hit" spits out of the AFIS computer, an examiner must verify the match by hand for it to be valid. I have never once seen a false fingerprint match.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there another reason for the fear of getting your License cause that does'nt happen these days. Just go ahead get signed up in a class when you hit the range you will forget that thought in head when that gun is firing. lol enjoy the License and carry a good one cause you may have to depend on it.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there another reason for the fear of getting your License cause that does'nt happen these days. Just go ahead get signed up in a class when you hit the range you will forget that thought in head when that gun is firing. lol enjoy the License and carry a good one cause you may have to depend on it.

JBarL


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> *No two finger prints are alike.* Unless your a criminal I wouldn't worry about it [emphasis added]


Not exactly true.
No two *sets* of fingerprints are alike. A blurred individual print can look awfully similar to someone else's blurred individual print.
It's very unlikely that one hand's-worth of prints would be similar to any other hand's-worth, though.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry I double tapped up there darn company computer times out on me every 15 mins grrrrr I.T. can be a pain in the backside sometimes lol


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I have two CC permits and I have not been "framed" by my fingerprints yet. I got my first permit in 1988, so I would say the odds are very small at best.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I think the odds of that are sort of like the chance of being hit by a meteorite. It's possible, but not likely.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> I think the odds of that are sort of like the chance of being hit by a meteorite. It's possible, but not likely.


now we have something else to worry about.... thanks


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> now we have something else to worry about.... thanks


Well, when I was a teenager growing up in central Alabama in the 1960's, a lady DID get hit by a meteorite. She survived, though, and I haven't worried about it a lot since.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

You have more to worry about with your name matching up with someone else and causing trouble than your fingerprints matching. If that's your only worry, go on ahead.

KG


----------

